# High School Football Playoffs



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I covered three of the area high school playoff games last weekend.

3A Div I Region III Huffman-Hargrave vs Silsbee Bi-disrict Playoff

5A Div II Region III Dickinson vs Fort Bend Elkins Bi-District Playoff

5A Div II Region III Pasadena Memorial vs Port Arthur Memorial Bi-District Playoff

Hope you enjoy them.

I will be covering the McDonalds Texas Invitational Basketball Tournament Thur - Sat (Nov 18-20). I will be at Pasadena Memorial HS covering the games played there. High school teams (boys and girls) from all over Texas will be participating.

Mike


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pearland Varsity Football Rocks...11-0 Baby! :dance:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Pearland Varsity Football Rocks...11-0 Baby! :dance:


until they meet KATY! GO TIGERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Pearland Varsity Football Rocks...11-0 Baby! :dance:


It's our year baby!!! PHS Class of 86'


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> until they meet KATY! GO TIGERS!!!!!!!!


If Katy makes it to round four we'll find out. *GO OILERS !*


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

GO CLEAR CREEK. BEAT LA PORT SATURDAY.

*GO CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Good luck to Pearland and Dickenson also. 24-5A all the way.

*


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> until they meet KATY! GO TIGERS!!!!!!!!


x2


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Kerrville Tivy vs Austin Lake Travis Friday night at Heros Stadium in San Antonio

Ill be there to see an awesome rematch.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

HC said:


> GO CLEAR CREEK. BEAT LA PORT SATURDAY.
> 
> *GO CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Good luck to Pearland and Dickenson also. 24-5A all the way.*


*x2*


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Go Tivy*



surfspeck said:


> Kerrville Tivy vs Austin Lake Travis Friday night at Heros Stadium in San Antonio
> 
> Ill be there to see an awesome rematch.


We need Kerrville to beat LT, and then Smithson Valley Rangers to beat Cedar Park. Then the Big Hill Country Match-up Tween Tivy & Smithson Valley...GO Rangers


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

No more highschool footballs fans than this on this entire site?

*GO CLEAR CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Go Pearland Oilers!!!*

My son is on the Pearland Oilers Varsity football team. I graduated there the class of '89!

We play Beaumont West Brook Saturday @ 1pm...Go Oilers!!!


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

*GO MEANNN GREENNNNN*

The Cuero Gobbles have their hands full tonight, playing Wimberly:clover:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

sofa king said:


> The Cuero Gobbles have their hands full tonight, playing Wimberly:clover:


A guy I work with is from Cuero. He says they will win.

Good Luck to Pearland. Beat West Brook

GO CLEAR CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Ill take that scenario all day long!!



BIG PAPPA said:


> We need Kerrville to beat LT, and then Smithson Valley Rangers to beat Cedar Park. Then the Big Hill Country Match-up Tween Tivy & Smithson Valley...GO Rangers


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Another good match up tonight: Coldspring-Oakhurst vs Columbus in 3A Regional play.


----------



## Lancer00 (Feb 23, 2010)

No question who I'm for. I played there and hope my boys will too.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Lancer00 said:


> No question who I'm for. I played there and hope my boys will too.


I am guessing you were a lineman?

If not, the one on the left looks like he will be. Pretty big looking kid with big legs.

Go Stratford class of 89. Oh, wait, they are 4a now and lost.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Go Tomball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lancer00 (Feb 23, 2010)

HC said:


> I am guessing you were a lineman?
> 
> If not, the one on the left looks like he will be. Pretty big looking kid with big legs.
> 
> Go Stratford class of 89. Oh, wait, they are 4a now and lost.


Yes I was a lineman. But the boy is pretty big for a 2yr old


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Midway panthers won in the new Texas stadium! I'm goin to the next one there. $5.00 tickets.


----------



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

Geez he's 2? Start teaching him zone steps right now.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*GO DAYTON BRONCOS!*

Dayton plays Saturday at 2, they have a good chance to go deep again this year.

Brian


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

sweeny beat robstown 52-15.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Klein-Collins, best in the area, repeat district champs 11-0 last two seasons.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pearland put it on Beaumont Westbrook 51-22 yesterday :work: The Bruins couldn't score until we put the 2nd string in the last half.

*GO OILERS ! :dance:*


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

How bout them WILDCATS!!!!!!

CLEAR CREEK beat La Port 16 - 0. Bring on Cy Woods.

Good job to Pearland.

GO CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

wareagle said:


> Dayton plays Saturday at 2, they have a good chance to go deep again this year.
> 
> Brian


4A - Dayton put Kingwood Park out yesterday. No contest. Dayton is a good ball team. Good luck!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Cy Woods beat Katy Taylor last night 67 to 7. 
That was embarrassing for both teams.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's the link for all the scores...

http://www.texashsfootball.com/playoffs/index.htm


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Here's the link for all the scores...
> 
> http://www.texashsfootball.com/playoffs/index.htm


That link hurts my eyes.

I like this one better

http://www.uiltexas.org/football/playoff-brackets

*GO CLEAR CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beat cy woods
*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm hoping Northshore can beat Katy next week! 

*GO MUSTANGS ! *


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm hoping Northshore can beat Katy next week!
> 
> *GO MUSTANGS ! *


I am with you on this one.

If not, just think there is a real chance of the final four teams in the Houston area, D1 and D2 would be from only two districts. Us (CLEAR CREEK), 24-5A, Pearland and Clear Creek, and 19-5A, Katy and Memorial.

That would be cool to watch those two games at Reliant. CC VS MEMORIAL and PEARLAND VS KATY.

But, there are some big games next weekend before we can get to hyped up about the above maybe games.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Montgomery Bears keep on rolling! Only loss this year was to a tough Brenham (by only a few points - played in Brenahm too)! Whooped up on Crosby yesterday - now time to do it to Pearland!

T-BONE


----------



## Lancer00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm hoping Northshore can beat Katy next week!
> 
> *GO MUSTANGS ! *


I went to the Katy game on Saturday, and they looked pretty good. Northshore is going to have to try and recover from the 44-6 beating Katy put on them earlier this year.

But that is why the play the game. I wouldn't bet against Katy though.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

West Columbia won 56-14 and will play Saturday at 7 pm at the Berry Center against Somerset. Somerset's QB is the nephew of Koi and Ty Detmer.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanksgiving plans changed for us because of the playoffs. We were going to the in-laws for dinner, but my lovely bride is doing it at our house now. There are a few of my son's fellow Pearland Oiler team mates that have their families going out of town (plane tickets purchased for a long time). We are hosting Thanksgiving dinner for football players abandoned by their families this year. They even have practice Thanksgiving morning. Did I mention...
* GO OILERS ! *


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

The Pearland Oiler game on Saturday was one of the best Pearland games I've seen in the last 15 years. Their execution was simply near perfect. A defense that has been struggling all year stepped up and shut down West Brook. Going back to Baytown to see them play Cy Creek and hoping for the same flawless execution. Go Oilers!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lancer00 said:


> Northshore is going to have to try and recover from the 44-6 beating Katy put on them earlier this year.
> 
> That was a scrimmage game. hwell:


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Tomball is still in the hunt.


----------



## Lancer00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Lancer00 said:
> 
> 
> > Northshore is going to have to try and recover from the 44-6 beating Katy put on them earlier this year.
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lancer00 said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > For who?
> ...


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Lets go CY CREEK! WHoop up on PHS! GO COOGS.


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Lancer00 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought I was told that was a pre season game.
> ...


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Surprised my Memorial Mustangs are still in it. Little cousin is on the team. They are playing Port Arthur Memorial on Saturday at 1 pm at Galena Park's stadium. Go Stangs!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

ccbluewater said:


> Lets go CY CREEK! WHoop up on PHS! GO COOGS.


That's my alma 't-mater... Go Coogs!!!

T-BONE


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

riverdog said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > That was no scrimmage game. Northshore was Katy's first game of the season. ( First game as in counted in the season record).
> ...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Thanksgiving plans changed for us because of the playoffs. We were going to the in-laws for dinner, but my lovely bride is doing it at our house now. There are a few of my son's fellow Pearland Oiler team mates that have their families going out of town (plane tickets purchased for a long time). We are hosting Thanksgiving dinner for football players abandoned by their families this year. They even have practice Thanksgiving morning. Did I mention...
> * GO OILERS ! *


Same here. Was headed to Austin but now the boy has practice on Thanksgiving. The price you pay I guess.

GO CLEAR CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beat cy woods.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

tpool said:


> That's my alma 't-mater... Go Coogs!!!
> 
> T-BONE


I didnt know you went there Terry. Sweet! It was pretty run down when i graduated back in 04, i bet your old arse was there when they opened the doors! haha!


----------



## El Arquero Rey (Feb 4, 2010)

HC said:


> Same here. Was headed to Austin but now the boy has practice on Thanksgiving. The price you pay I guess.
> 
> GO CLEAR CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beat cy woods.


 Might as well go on to Austin. Creek's season will end Saturday night..:smile:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm hoping Northshore can beat Katy next week!
> 
> *GO MUSTANGS ! *


that's because you don't want to face us next week...........don't be scared my friend, 2cool will console you.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

davidluster said:


> West Columbia won 56-14 and will play Saturday at 7 pm at the Berry Center against Somerset. Somerset's QB is the nephew of Koi and Ty Detmer.


you just might want to call the officials that are involved with the berry center. they were WAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY under staffed saturday. the lines at the concession were only about 10 people deep and it took no less than 30 minutes to buy a coke. they ran out of hot dogs and chicken sandwiches. they acted like they had never hosted a playoff game before. good luck to your team saturday.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

*WARNING:* for those of you who will be attending the katy/north shore game saturday @ 1pm, you better get there early. i heard that due to the $1 they charge to park there, fans were still trying to get into the game at halftime of the Hightower/north shore game last week. we should be getting there around 9:30. i also heard that i-10 will be shut down in downtown so it might be better to stay on the beltway.


----------



## Lancer00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes...That gets three more straight pins in my Katy Tiger voo doo doll.
> ...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

El Arquero Rey said:


> Might as well go on to Austin. Creek's season will end Saturday night..:smile:


Not so fast my friend. Have you seen us play. We can score with anybody and our D has been great.

C U Saturday.

GO CLEAR CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now if you are talking about cy creek, then I must agree because the other 24-5A school left, Pearland, will mop the floor with cy creek.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Another day closer.

CLEAR CREEK WILDCATS vs cypress woods wildcats.

Saturday, 6pm at Turner Stadium, Humble, TX.

*GO CLEAR CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

:fireworks*PEARLAND VARSITY FOOTBALL ROCKS ! *:fireworks


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Good luck Pearland. We need to show the cy schools how the south side roles.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

And the PNG Indians play Manvel in 3rd round this Sat! Go PNG!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Another day down. Looks like the regional sites have been picked unless PA Memorial wins. D1 1pm Rice, D2 1pm Tully. Both games Saturday, December 4th.

But, lets not worry about the regional just yet. We need to beat cy woods.

GO CLEAR CREEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

A little over 24 hours to go. GOOD LUCK CLEAR CREEK. Beat cy woods.


Good luck to Pearland, Pearland Dawson, Friendswood, Manvel, and La Marque. We need to show the state how well the teams on the south side can play.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*
GAME DAY BABY ! :texasflag
*


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

3A Coldspring Trojans won their 3rd playoff game last night against Kirbyville 27-20! One of our running backs has over 2,000 yards rushing this season, and the other RB has 1,300+ (he missed the first 3 games, but he is just as talented). We are regional champs and are in the quarterfinals

We play Athens at SHSU's stadium in Huntsville on Friday. 

Go Trojans! Day-by-Day!


----------



## AggieBoomerSchooner (Aug 17, 2010)

GIG'EM TROJANS!!


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

How 'bout them Pearland Oilers:54-7. Katy next Saturday at Rice!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fishwish said:


> How 'bout them Pearland Oilers:54-7. Katy next Saturday at Rice!


*13-0 BABY ! :dance: WE AIN'T SCARED OF NO TIGERS! * They wouldn't have scored the 7 if we weren't playing the JV in the 4th quarter.


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

*West Columbia*

West Columbia Won 36 - 27:dance:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I was in Arlington for Turkey Day and wound up at the Trinity vs. Arlington Martin game.

Trinity has some big'uns on the team and although it was a great first half and knotted up at 14 when they went to the field house, the second half was all Trinity ending at 42-21.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Tomball well they lost. It was a good run!!!!!!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

*Cy Woods*



HC said:


> Another day closer.
> 
> CLEAR CREEK WILDCATS vs cypress woods wildcats.
> 
> ...


Well Guys it was a good game but the Cy Woods boys are now Regional Champs.

Clear Creak 34
Cy Woods 52

Congratulations Cy Woods!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

TomCat said:


> Well Guys it was a good game but the Cy Woods boys are now Regional Champs.
> 
> Clear Creak 34
> Cy Woods 52
> ...


O well. They boy is only a sophomore. Have 2 more years.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats to all still in it...Friendswood, LaMarque, Manvel, etc...
Pearland vs. Katy 1pm @ Rice Stadium. *GO OILERS! :texasflag*


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Congrats to all still in it...Friendswood, LaMarque, Manvel, etc...
> Pearland vs. Katy 1pm @ Rice Stadium. *GO OILERS! :texasflag*


Thats a very sportsmanship way to put it Blk Jck 224.My bulldogs are out now go all the way pearland oilers .


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think the Katy folks are going to get a little more than they bargained for come Saturday. 

http://forums.5atexasfootball.com/showthread.php?t=66574&page=6


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I will be in Huntsville Friday night covering the Athens vs Coldspring-Oakhurst game and hopefully Saturday at Tully Stadium for the Houston Memorial vs Cypress Woods game.


----------



## Lancer00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I think the Katy folks are going to get a little more than they bargained for come Saturday.
> 
> http://forums.5atexasfootball.com/showthread.php?t=66574&page=6


Good luck to your boy's on Saturday. I won't be able to make the game, but will be getting updated along the way.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I think the Katy folks are going to get a little more than they bargained for come Saturday.
> 
> http://forums.5atexasfootball.com/showthread.php?t=66574&page=6


Gonna' be a helluva showdown. I've only been to a couple games this year due to having a baby a few months ago, but the wife and I are packing up the kiddo and heading to Rice for this one! Go Oilers!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> I will be in Huntsville Friday night covering the Athens vs Coldspring-Oakhurst game ....


We'll be there in full force! Go Trojans!


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Refugio Bobcats have 89 playoff wins, the most in Texas high school football history. Saturday night they try for #90 in the Alamodome against Schulenburg. Good Luck Cats!!!! GATA


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Danny O said:


> We'll be there in full force! Go Trojans!


If you see the fat guy on the sideline wearing a MaxPreps Jacket, that will be me!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> If you see the fat guy on the sideline wearing a MaxPreps Jacket, that will be me!


Did you shoot the Clear Creek vs Alvin JV games earlier this year?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

HC said:


> Did you shoot the Clear Creek vs Alvin JV games earlier this year?


No, that was my buddy, John Godwin.
Here is the link to his photos - JV B.

Here is the link to the JV A.

or go to www.maxpreps.com
In the search box, type in your school name.
Select your school (may be more than one school listed)
Select your sport.

Photos available will be listed in galleries on the school page.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> No, that was my buddy, John Godwin.
> Here is the link to his photos - JV B.
> 
> Here is the link to the JV A.
> ...


Yeah. He took some good pics of my boy catching the ball. I downloaded them and one is my new desktop.

Tell him he took some good photos and I was the guy who he "like" the way we cheered on the kids.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

HC said:


> Yeah. He took some good pics of my boy catching the ball. I downloaded them and one is my new desktop.
> 
> Tell him he took some good photos and I was the guy who he "like" the way we cheered on the kids.


I passed the word on to him. He said thanks. He remembers you and yes, he liked the cheering.
Mike


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

16.5 hours until kick-off...*GO OILE**RS !* :dance:


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

It's not looking good for West Columbia tonight. 27-0 at the halfsad4sm.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

69RRVERT said:


> It's not looking good for West Columbia tonight. 27-0 at the halfsad4sm.


YIKES!!!
Come on boys.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Krash said:


> YIKES!!!
> Come on boys.


41-14 with 2 min left


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to Chapel Hill. Thanks Roughnecks for an exciting season.
We're proud of you.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 16.5 hours until kick-off...*GO HOME OILE**RS !* :dance:


there, i fixed it!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> there, i fixed it!


You seem like a real class act...NOT hwell:

I pray that the best team wins tomorrow & there are no injuries. Kudos to all that have made it this far. Play Ball!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Can't believe no memorial alumni posting on here. Playing tomorrow. My cousin is on the team this year and has had both his name and picture in the chron a few times this season. Hope they whip up tomorrow!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Calallen beats boerne 51-31 headin to state semi. Way to go Cats


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Back Bay boy said:


> Calallen beats boerne 51-31 headin to state semi. Way to go Cats


Good Deal! :dance:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Can't believe no memorial alumni posting on here. Playing tomorrow. My cousin is on the team this year and has had both his name and picture in the chron a few times this season. Hope they whip up tomorrow!


What's his number? I'll make sure I get a few good pics of him.

Cold Spring-Oakhurst defeated Athens 44 - 14 to advance to the 3AAA semi finals next week at Baylor, if I heard right.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Good article this morning on the Chron. web site about Katy vs Pearland history... http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/7323887.html

*GO BIG RED!!!*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*
GONNA BE A HAIL OF A GAME ! :texasflag
*


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> *
> GONNA BE A HAIL OF A GAME ! :texasflag
> *


That it was. Both teams definitely left it all out on the field in front of 41,600 fans.
Tough loss for our Katy boys.

Congrat's Pearland!


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*PEARLAND WOW !*

heck of a game a true nail biter!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> *GONNA BE A HAIL OF A GAME ! :texasflag*


Yes it was.....

WAY TO GO PEARLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOOD GAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

scwine said:


> That it was. Both teams definitely left it all out on the field in front of *41,600 fans*.
> Tough loss for our Katy boys.
> 
> Congrat's Pearland!


WOW!!! 41K at a high school game... crazy
trush me, i love HS football, but that's an amazing turn out!
Go La Marque - beat Calallen!


----------



## quickrick (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats Oilers! 14-0. Great game played by both teams. Congrats Katy Tigers on a 13-1 season.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Way to go Pearland. It was a big crowd indeed. It looked like at least 40K, so I guess a little over.

Good luck next week.


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

The Mustangs pulled it off 48-45 taking down CyWoods!!! Coach Koch has done an amazing job producing winning teams and even more impressive student athletes year after year during his tenure as head coach and athletic director at Memorial. It


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

The Mustangs pulled it off 48-45 taking down CyWoods!!! Coach Koch has done an amazing job producing winning teams and even more impressive student athletes year after year during his tenure as head coach and athletic director at Memorial. It’s even more impressive when your consider all the other SBISD schools dropped down to 4A, leaving them as the lone 5A contender. I’m really proud of those guys... I know how hard Koch works to prepare the team each week and the high level of commitment he expects out of each his players beginning in the offseason. It’s really great to see them have the thrill of making such an impressive playoff run. I’m definitely making it my priority to show my support and make it to their next game. Go Stangs!! And a huge congrats to all the players and coaching staff, thata’way to step up and take care of business!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

anyone know a link to the friendswood vs motgomery game.....


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Cedar Park vs Lake Travis 1/4 final game.*

We just returned from the referenced game in Austin at Royal Memorial Stadium, and Lake Travis won 21-20. It was a great, and exciting game, and no one scored in the last 9+ minutes, but it was a defensive struggle for both teams. Lake Travis has won the 4A state championship for the last three straight years, and hopefully, this is going to be the forth.:cheers:


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> anyone know a link to the friendswood vs motgomery game.....


click the link and scroll down to 1230 AM

http://radiotime.com/region/c_100007/Houston-Galveston.aspx

Montgomery up 21-14 in 2nd quarter (just had a 51 yard pick 6)


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Danny


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> :fireworks*PEARLAND VARSITY FOOTBALL ROCKS ! *:fireworks


10-4! Who do we play next week? I wish my work schedule would let me go to the games. Pearland definately has it dialed in this year.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*WOW ! :dance:
*Rice Stadium was rocking today! Both Katy & Pearland High School football players are outstanding athletes. Approximately 44K people in attendance. VERY loud! The game could have went either way. Texas High School Football Rocks! Congratulations to the Oilers. Next stop...San Antonio Stevens at the Alamodome @ 4PM next Saturday.

*GO OILERS ! :texasflag*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Correction from attendance # in previous post. Bad information provided by Rice employee at ticket booth as we were leaving. Attendance was 41K+ per Chronicle this morning. This is one thing interrupting my Fall fishing that I'm not irritated over in the least. 

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/hso/7324562.html

Congratulations to Friendswood, LaMarque, Houston Memorial, & Lago Vista with their victories Saturday. :texasflag


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

MT Stringer said:


> What's his number? I'll make sure I get a few good pics of him.
> 
> Cold Spring-Oakhurst defeated Athens 44 - 14 to advance to the 3AAA semi finals next week at Baylor, if I heard right.


Sorry late post! Been out of pocket with work. He is a tight end, number 80 although guess its a bit late now haha.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

Refugio Bobcats - What a game! I was not able to go to SA for the game but kept up with it on www.oldcoach.com . They gave the first half away with turnovers and penalties. Second half was all Bobcats. Glad to see my alma mater Friendswood (87)put it to it lastnight. That was a great game also.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Congrats to our Pearland Boys!!!*

How bout them Pearland Oilers!!! Congrats to my son and his team mates! It was a great game...the best one I have been to so far. Katy had a good turn out with fans and their team...they played well, and I want to congratulate them on a great season.

We are now 14-0 and heading to San Antonio! My son is a SR this year so its all real exciting. That's the way to go out with a bang. I just looked up the records and the other 2 teams that we would possibly be playing up north also have 14/0 records and they are playing each other this weekend. That will be a great game. Im thinking we will probably end up playing Euluss Trinity in the State Game (if we make it that far and I hope we do...I am thinking positive).

Looks like we are heading out West this weekend...Im sure there will be a large caravan of Pearland fans heading to San Antonio. Congrats to the Oilers...Way to go Pearland!!! :bounce:


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

*Pearland Oilers*



carryyourbooks said:


> until they meet KATY! GO TIGERS!!!!!!!!


Katy Who?


----------



## Lancer00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats to Pearland. I ended up going to the game and man ya'll have a great team. I hope ya'll take it all the way. That was a nail biter that could have gone either way until the end.

Good luck in San Antonio this weekend.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

k1902 said:


> Katy Who?


The Katy Tigers...A fine football organization that has been in the playoffs more than any other Texas High School.



Lancer00 said:


> Congrats to Pearland. I ended up going to the game and man ya'll have a great team. I hope ya'll take it all the way. That was a nail biter that could have gone either way until the end.
> 
> Good luck in San Antonio this weekend.


Thanks Bro!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

k1902 said:


> Katy Who?


The state champions in 1959 1997 2000 2003 2007 2008.

The state finalist in 1959 1994 1997 1998 1999 2000 2002 2003 2005 2007

2008 2009. Katy rapped up another great year. Hope Pearland can keep it

rolling!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Pearland v. Katy was one of the best high school football games I think I've ever watched. Great execution on the part of both teams. It definitely did NOT feel like you were watching two high school teams. The level of play on the field and the excitement in the stadium felt a lot more like a D-1 college game than a high school matchup. Both coaching staffs had their teams ready to play

Way to go, Oilers. I won't be able to make it to SA this weekend, but we'll be out in full force for the STATE CHAMPIONSHIP game (positive vibes!).

Congrats to Katy on another run deep into the playoffs. I don't know what the Pearland side of the stands looked like, but it was a sea of red on the other side. The Katy folks definitely support their team.

This was my 3-month-old daughter's first football game. You gotta' start 'em young.


----------



## Lancer00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Te.jas.on said:


> . I don't know what the Pearland side of the stands looked like, but it was a sea of red on the other side. The Katy folks definitely support their team.


It is funny you say that. I was talking to my wife during the game saying "Man they have a darn good crowd" as I tried to look up into the second deck so see how we stacked up.

You don't see to many teams that pack the house like Katy does. It is good to see that Pearland has that backing. Hopefully they can get the same crowd in San Antonio, and Dallas.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here are the links to the games we (John Godwin and myself) covered this past weekend. Hope you like them.
Mike

3A Region 3 Quarterfinal - Coldspring-Oakhurst vs Athens

3A Regional Semifinal - Chappel Hill vs Columbia

4A Region 3 Quarterfinal - La Marque vs Manvel

5A Regional Play-Off Memorial vs Cy-Woods

Last week John covered...

5A Region 3 Regional - Pearland vs Cy-Creek

4A Region 4 Regional - Sweeny vs Wimberley

4A Region 3 Regional - Manvel vs Port Neches-Groves


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

MT Stringer said:


> Here are the links to the games we (John Godwin and myself) covered this past weekend. Hope you like them.
> Mike
> 
> 3A Region 3 Quarterfinal - Coldspring-Oakhurst vs Athens
> ...


Awesome! Got some good shots of my cousin in there on the memorial game. Might have to look at ordering some for him for christmas.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's that kid that put us three points over Katy last Saturday. :wink: Did I mention he is my Stepson, & that I have help raise him since he was 3 years old! Alamodome bound Saturday morning.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Here's that kid that put us three points over Katy last Saturday. :wink: Did I mention he is my Stepson, & that I have help raise him since he was 3 years old! Alamodome bound Saturday morning.


Didn't realize that was your boy. He went to homecoming with my buddy's daughter this year.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Here's that kid that put us three points over Katy last Saturday. :wink: Did I mention he is my Stepson, & that I have help raise him since he was 3 years old! Alamodome bound Saturday morning.


Can he talk the coach out of the pooch kicks? I saw him kick it into the endzone at least twice on Saturday. I hate the pooch kick.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HC said:


> Can he talk the coach out of the pooch kicks? I saw him kick it into the endzone at least twice on Saturday. I hate the pooch kick.


LOL...He hates it too, but has to do what Coach Heath tells him to do. That last long kick that Katy returned from the goal line got ran back all the way to the Pearland 40 yard line.  Pooch kicks make it harder to create lanes for big kickoff returns. The caravan leaves The Rig parking lot @ 0800 Saturday morning with police escort. :cop: *GO OILERS! :bounce:*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

:fireworks *GO OILERS ! :fireworks*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

:texasflag *GAME DAY BABY ! :texasflag

* GO PEARLAND OILERS !


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*
We're Going To The Show Baby! :dance:
*
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/hso/7335343.html


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

How did Friendswood do?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> :texasflag *GAME DAY BABY ! :texasflag
> 
> * GO PEARLAND OILERS !


Do you know #58?


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Great game, Pearland High School Class of 1986 was Representing!!!! We had a great time and really enjoyed the tail whipping the Oilers put on Stevens!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> How did Friendswood do?


Lake Travis beat Friendswood 24-3.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Do you know #58?


Cody Cole. Utility lineman...he can do it all...linebacker, guard, & center. great asset for the Oilers!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fishtale said:


> Great game, Pearland High School Class of 1986 was Representing!!!! We had a great time and really enjoyed the tail whipping the Oilers put on Stevens!!!


The 2nd half was for sure. I'm thinking the score would have been more like 51-7 if we hadn't have made a couple of errors in the first half.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Cody Cole. Utility lineman...he can do it all...linebacker, guard, & center. great asset for the Oilers!


He's my BIL's grandson....


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The 2nd half was for sure. I'm thinking the score would have been more like 51-7 if we hadn't have made a couple of errors in the first half.


Yup...three errors, letting the reveiver get behind the secondary on the second play of the game, the muffed punt, and the long TD run at the end of the 1st half. Other than that, pretty much great football by an awesome Oiler Team!!! You must be so proud of your kiddo. Those were some awesome pics btw!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fishtale said:


> and the long TD run at the end of the 1st half.


I'm not counting that as an error...Mykkele Thompson is just a bad arse running quarterback & that is why Stevens made it as far as they did.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm not counting that as an error...Mykkele Thompson is just a bad arse running quarterback & that is why Stevens made it as far as they did.


Yes, Thompson is special!!!

We were sitting in the end zone on Stevens side of the field, there was not a defensive player on the right side of the field, great offensive play that fooled whoever should have "stayed home" Not that whoever that would have been could have brought him down in an open field!!!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Calallen lost sorry cats yall did well.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Great pics Blk Jck. Wish I could make the game, but my boss says otherwise. Ill be there in spirit though. Coach Heath and the boys are already champs in my book. Wish we had him back in '83!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

What does the PLUS 1 mean?

Win one more game?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HC said:


> What does the PLUS 1 mean?
> 
> Win one more game?


Plus 1 is everything! One more Rep...One more practice...One more cheer...One more fan in the stand...One more hoarse voice from screaming defense on 3rd & 3...One more PERIOD! The Oilers have made it this far by giving it all they have...*PLUS 1 :wink:*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HC said:


> What does the PLUS 1 mean?
> 
> Win one more game?


Bottom Line...X-TRA EFFORT! Whatever it takes to win state! :texasflag


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Got it. Good luck against Trinity. 24-5A all the way.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*
GAME DAY BABY ! :dance:

GO PEARLAND ! :texasflag

Congratulations to La Marque for making it to the show.
You boys played a hail of a game last night ! :cheers:
*


----------

